# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das steckte wirklich hinter Snoke



## Darkmoon76 (20. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das steckte wirklich hinter Snoke* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Das steckte wirklich hinter Snoke*


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Januar 2020)

> Für den Film Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers fand es Disneys Cutterin Maryann Brandon aber interessanter, subtiler vorzugehen und nur Andeutungen zu machen, anstatt alles ausführlich zu erklären.


Subtil vorgehen? So nennt man das also, wenn man für den Film wichtige Informationen in Begleitbücher packt und nicht in den eigentlichen Film? 
Ich nenne es verdammt schlechtes Writing. 

Abgesehen davon - witzig wie immer noch versucht wird den Fans glauben zu machen, dass Palpatines Rückkehr von Anfang an geplant war  Sie könnten wenigstens ehrlich sein und zugeben, dass es eine Notlösung war, weil Rian Johnson in Episode 8 Snoke abgemurkst hat


----------



## cccleaner (20. Januar 2020)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Subtil vorgehen? So nennt man das also, wenn man für den Film wichtige Informationen in Begleitbücher packt und nicht in den eigentlichen Film?
> Ich nenne es verdammt schlechtes Writing.
> 
> Abgesehen davon - witzig wie immer noch versucht wird den Fans glauben zu machen, dass Palpatines Rückkehr von Anfang an geplant war  Sie könnten wenigstens ehrlich sein und zugeben, dass es eine Notlösung war, weil Rian Johnson in Episode 8 Snoke abgemurkst hat



Jawoll! Werft then pösen Purschen zu Poten!

Eigentlich ist Georges Lucas an allem Schuld.


----------



## Frullo (20. Januar 2020)

cccleaner schrieb:


> Georges Lucas



Es gibt bestimmt einen George der einen Lucas hat, aber Du meintest ja wohl eh einen ganz bestimmten George, und keinen Lucas


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Januar 2020)

Kann da jeder machen wo er gerade Bock drauf hat ?
Wenn der Cutter die Story umschneidet, oder der Kostümbildner bei Witcher meint die Rüstungen der Nilfgarder "düsterer" *hüstel* zu machen.

Da haben Produzenten und die Regie wohl gar nichts mehr mitzureden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kann da jeder machen wo er gerade Bock drauf hat ?
> Wenn der Cutter die Story umschneidet, oder der Kostümbildner bei Witcher meint die Rüstungen der Nilfgarder "düsterer" *hüstel* zu machen.
> 
> Da haben Produzenten und die Regie wohl gar nichts mehr mitzureden.



Vermutlich nahm da jemand "künstlerische Freiheit" zu genau. Heraus kamen die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen beim Hexer und dieses miese Storywriting bei der aktuellen Star Wars-Trilogie.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vermutlich nahm da jemand "künstlerische Freiheit" zu genau. Heraus kamen die Nilfgaarder Rüstungen beim Hexer und dieses miese Storywriting bei der aktuellen Star Wars-Trilogie.


Was ist nur aus dem "einfach nur seinen verf*ckten Job ordentlich machen" geworden ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus dem "einfach nur seinen verf*ckten Job ordentlich machen" geworden ?


Selbstverwirklichung kann man doch niemandem verwehren.


----------



## woerli (21. Januar 2020)

Eine Schande, was Disney aus Star Wars gemacht hat...diese Belanglosigkeit, mit der sie sich in jeder der drei letzten Filme die Story zurechtbiegen..

Die alten drei Filme hatten einen roten Faden, selbst die kontroversen Episoden 1-3 haben vergleichsweise gut in die Geschichte gepasst und viele Details waren über die Epochen stimmig. 
Jetzt macht jeder Film irgendwie sein eigenes Ding, die Regiseure erzählen Ihre Geschichte oder machen die von ihrem Vorgänger wieder rückgängig und versuchen mit hastigen Schnitten irgendwie eine neue Handlung aufzubauen. Auch wen ndie Filme für sich genommen unterhaltsam sind, Star Wars Feeling hatte ich da keines mehr und der letzte war der schlimmste. Schlimm ist auch, dass sie nächträglich mit Büchern den ganzen Mist noch irgendwie in einen Kanon zurechtbiegen müssen.

Von der eigentlichen StarWars Welt, dem lebendigen Universum, kommt auch rein gar nichts mehr rüber. Viel zu hastig und - weil man ja seine Story irgendwie schnell noch aufbauen muss - zeigt man nur das absolut story-Notwendige. Die eigentliche, spannende Welt drumherum geht für mich dabei komplett unter...


----------

